
"A JVM Does What?" - fogus
http://jeremymanson.blogspot.com/2011/04/cliff-click-in-jvm-does-what.html
======
bensummers
If you're interested in this, you might also be interested in his high-scale-
lib library: lock free maps and other data structures for the JVM.

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/high-scale-lib/>

------
afhof
Is there a non video version of this?

~~~
saucerful
For what it's worth, I don't think I could possibly read as quickly AND
effectively as he talks. What a great speaker! I learned a lot.

~~~
shasta
I haven't watched the video yet, but will be shocked if it contains ideas that
it would take 52 minutes to absorb in written form.

------
Murkin
Anyone care to post a short jist on what this 52min video includes ?

~~~
Swannie
"Here are some common misconceptions about the JVM and how it works, and a few
interesting titbits. These are some things people want in, or to believe about
the JVM. Here are some things which we would do to fix the odd bits, and make
things a bit nicer."

The slides are here: [http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/2...](http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/2011_WhatDoesJVMDo.pdf)

------
wcsun
Considering GC and concurrency issues, this talk is good for people making
language choices on the JVM. In the end, he said he personally thinks STM is
not a good way to program concurrency. And, I think immutable data is good for
GC.

~~~
gtani
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/5c7a962cc72c1fe7)

(orig. post deleted):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6l7cb/clojure_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6l7cb/clojure_stms_vs_locks/)

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/cc163552.aspx>

~~~
pwnguin
I went to the version of this talk he gave at Java Symposium; his argument was
that it can work for Clojure, where immutability and functional purity resolve
some of the problems. Perhaps these discussions moved his position slightly.

Or maybe he just learned Clojure people are pedantic and it's more time
efficient to agree rather than argue with them.

~~~
leoc
Apparently Project Fénix <https://fenix-ashes.ist.utl.pt/> at the Instituto
Superior Técnico in Lisbon somewhat changed his mind about STM last May:
[http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff/2010-06-04-or-how-i-
go...](http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff/2010-06-04-or-how-i-got-all-
expense-paid-trip-portugal-and-all-you-got-was-silly-bl)

------
swah
Its by Cliff Click, from Azul Systems. (the "pauseless GC" guy :)

------
mdemare
He says he doesn't like bytecode for expressing programs, but he never
mentioned what else would work better. I'm intrigued, does anyone know more?

~~~
Gotttzsche
i was wondering about that too. he later mentioned that the format is bad and
that .net bytecode has a better format, so i think maybe he didnt mean
bytecode in general but the format of jvm-bytecode.

------
BlazingFrog
Very interesting talk for the Java geek in me. Side note: blogspot's UI has
gotten really old.

~~~
Tomek_
Re: side note, that's why they announced this:
[http://buzz.blogger.com/2011/03/fresh-new-perspectives-
for-y...](http://buzz.blogger.com/2011/03/fresh-new-perspectives-for-your-
blog.html)

